Ask HN: Are most YC startups S Corps or C Corps? - EleventhSun
======
patgenzler
Unless you're a "lifestyle business" (which YC wouldn't accept) you should be
a C Corp. See [https://www.quora.com/Should-a-tech-startup-incorporate-
as-a...](https://www.quora.com/Should-a-tech-startup-incorporate-as-an-LLC-a-
C-Corp-or-an-S-Corp-If-so-why)

------
nostrademons
Delaware C corp, like basically all startups that potentially want to take VC
investment.

------
prahv
I believe S

